# Recall Petition for Patrick



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ive been hearing more and more on Radio and saw several postings on blogs and comments to news paper articles online about Recall Petitions that may or may not be floating around for our illustrious top dog. Does anyone know of one first hand?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

No but let me know when its time to sign it.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Awwww, yeah!!! Although you have to admit it's kind of cool to be the state with the first gay black governor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Awwww, yeah!!! Although you have to admit it's kind of cool to be the state with the first gay black governor.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Awwww, yeah!!! Although you have to admit it's kind of cool to be the state with the first gay black governor.


:L::L::L::L:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cripes, I'd be willing to use my aunts Somerville address for this one....
If it's good enough for Acorn right?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Awwww, yeah!!! Although you have to admit it's kind of cool to be the state with the first gay black governor.


hahahaha


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

How about a Masscops endorsed Recall Petition!


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Awwww, yeah!!! Although you have to admit it's kind of cool to be the state with the first gay black governor.


Without a doubt, MassCops Post of the Year!! :beer:


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

You can sign all the petitions you want but since Massachusetts doesn't have a recall provision for statewide elected officials it isn't going to mean much.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

start one anyway


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sniff, sniff, sniff..Do I smell a kool-aid covered troll?


He may very well be a troll, but he happens to be correct. Only 19 states, of which Massacusetts is not one, and DC allow recalls of state officials.

However, there may be some wiggle room. As one of the states that allows does ballot referendums, Mass. Const. Article of Amendment 48, which gives the right of referendum, prohibits four subjects, one being referendums involving the judciary and specifically mentions recall of judges. However, it makes no mention about any other branch of governement. My argument would be if you can't recall judges, you can infer an intent of the referendum article to be able to recall other offices.

An uphill battle and almost infinately unrealistic with our lib courts, it would be interesting to see someone try to do it.

http://www.mass.gov/legis/const.htm#cart048.htm Part II, § 2


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Even if this failed the political cost to him would be huge and help anyone running against him.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

cpd4720 said:


> You can sign all the petitions you want but since Massachusetts doesn't have a recall provision for statewide elected officials it isn't going to mean much.


A man can dream cant he...


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sure you can dream. And you could collect signatures on a recall petition just to show how many people are not happy with Deval. But, I think he can see that from his poll numbers.

Unless things turn around pretty quickly he is going to be a one termer and Charlie Baker will be the next Governor.

I would also take things I hear on talk radio and on blogs with a grain of salt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

cpd4720 said:


> You can sign all the petitions you want but since Massachusetts doesn't have a recall provision for statewide elected officials it isn't going to mean much.


"I think that this situation absolutely requires a really futile and stupid gesture be done on somebody's part".

"We're just the guys to do it".


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> "I think that this situation absolutely requires a really futile and stupid gesture be done on somebody's part".
> 
> "We're just the guys to do it".


LOL, Great movie. So are you suggesting Devalue is really the Dean?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sniff, sniff, sniff..Do I smell a kool-aid covered troll?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well there needs to be something started before he taxes our toilet flushes...... Oh shit... hes actually thrown that one around! 

By the way, has anyone found the gas station Obamas working at? I heard I wasn't going to need to worry about putting Gas in my car.


----------

